# raging nappy rash and spotty sore under arm in a 1 year old???



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi please can you give me some advice...

My daughter has recently developed bad nappy rash or what I think is nappy rash..raised red and sore spots and a raised red area around her front bit mainly but also on the surrounding areas. Last night I noticed that she has now also developed something similar under her left arm, although this looks more spotty. She has never really suffered from nappy rash in the past and I can't see any evidence of a 3rd tooth coming through. We have recently moved her to cows milk from aptamil and also introduced weetabix into her diet and wondered if this is the cause or something else. We tried removing the cows milk and weetabix briefly but although the nappy rash did clear up for a while it didnt seem related timewise. It also seems to get worse whilst at nursery and clear up at the weekend and we wondered if she was allergic to something they were using but following us speaking to them they have been golden and assure us they are changing her regulary and only using the products supplied by us.
I use bepathen and sudacrem but this only seems to be controlling it not making it any better. I dont want to run to the doctor with something he may think trivial but am at a loss at what to try next...Does this seem like doctor intervention is needed...any advice would be appreciated..


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Quick update...on nurserys advice took bubs to the docs last night and they looked at me as if Id gone mad...comments like in my day before disposable nappies all children had nappy rash and this is nothing..In my defence at least I know now thats all it is..she did prescribe some orasomething cream to try..apparently its used for teeth/mouth but it also used by baby nurses in hospitals to help nappy rash..will give it a whirlxxx


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi hun,

sorry for the late reply...

alot on at the mo

thanks for the update and let me know how the new cream goes or if i can still be of assistance

luv v xxx


----------

